# Altering Pants Pattern



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I need some suggestions. Up until a few years ago, I could buy a size 10 or 12 pattern, cut out the fabric, sew it up and it would fit. Well, time hasn't treated me so well. I can't do that now that I'm older. I can't seem to buy pants to fit and it's so hard to sew pants to fit. I get so frustrated. This is my problem. Evidently, I have a shorter crotch than patterns. Also, now with more tummy than I'd like to have, I have a tilted waist. I know how to do the crotch measurement from waist to waist, but with some front tilt I need more taken out of the front and I'm not sure how to do this. What would be your best suggestion for my fitting problem?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pants are a bugger to get to fit!!! Make a muslin pattern - cut it larger than you would normally. Sew as normal only with a basting seam. Adjust it to fit with darts or adding fabric until you are satisfied with the fit. Then use the muslun patter to cut from your real fabric. I am not picturing what you mean about the front tilt. With my 'new' waist, I have to ADD fabric, not take it away. My mom uses two back patterns to help fit her pants over her tummy. Then she can adjust the darts as she needs. I took a class once for fitting pants - they added more fabric to the curve of the crotch piece - not the waistband edge, the other but again, that is to give MORE room

Maybe someone that knows more will chime in for you. Good luck.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I think patterns are designed for anorexics. It's been a while since I was close to being one. You know how long prairie skirt hems dip in the front on heavy people? Well, that's what I'm talking about, except my pants want to blouse in the front. I find myself rolling the waist band in front to fit. I'm thinking I need to take some out of the pattern from the front waistline to the crotch. I'm just trying to figure out the best method. Does this make more sense?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

You will probably need some help but make the muslin with a high waist...no waistband and then tie a piece of string or elastic (1/4) around your waist shift until it is right then have someone trace where the string is. That will tell you how to change the top of the pants. If you use string the length of it gives you the length of the waistband, just add about 1 in. for ease plus your seam allowance.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Pink_Carnation said:


> You will probably need some help but make the muslin with a high waist...no waistband and then tie a piece of string or elastic (1/4) around your waist shift until it is right then have someone trace where the string is. That will tell you how to change the top of the pants. If you use string the length of it gives you the length of the waistband, just add about 1 in. for ease plus your seam allowance.


This should work. It's been ages since I had a pair of pants that actually fit. Thanks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

this certainly won't answer your initial question, however, it will help explain some fitting problems

http://www.fashion-incubator.com/archive/anatomy_of_a_camel_toe_pt1/

http://www.fashion-incubator.com/archive/anatomy_of_a_camel_toe_pt2/

http://www.fashion-incubator.com/archive/how_to_fix_a_camel_toe/

there are drawings and how to cut and where to add.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

westbrook said:


> this certainly won't answer your initial question, however, it will help explain some fitting problems
> 
> http://www.fashion-incubator.com/archive/anatomy_of_a_camel_toe_pt1/
> 
> ...


Wow! Lots of information there.


----------

